# Klein-Motoren mit Profibus ?



## Larry Laffer (25 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
wir setzen in unserer Firma viel kleine EC-Motoren ein. Dabei im Augenblick favourisiert Dunker oder Maxxon. Die Leistungsklasse ist hierbei normalerweise max. 240 W und die Kraft kommt über das Getriebe.
Ich hätte jetzt Spass daran, solche Antriebe direkt über Profibus zu steuern (Anschaltung im Motor). Hat jemand da einen Hersteller-Tip oder / und Erfahrungen für mich ?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus ...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir setzen in unserer Firma viel kleine EC-Motoren ein. Dabei im Augenblick favourisiert Dunker oder Maxxon. Die Leistungsklasse ist hierbei normalerweise max. 240 W und die Kraft kommt über das Getriebe.
> Ich hätte jetzt Spass daran, solche Antriebe direkt über Profibus zu steuern (Anschaltung im Motor). Hat jemand da einen Hersteller-Tip oder / und Erfahrungen für mich ?
> 
> Danke schon mal im Vorraus ...




Klar: POSMO A mit 300W.
Komfortabel zu steuern und mit reichhaltiger Getriebeauswahl.

Kosten um die 1500 Eu, du brauchts zusätzlich zu den 24V Elektronikspannung noch 48V Lastspannung.

Es gibt auch 70W Typen, die benötigen nur 24V.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Mai 2007)

Heh UG, das ging ja schnell ...
Ich habe auch gleich mal nachgesehen im Siemens-Online-Katalog. Was ich da nicht gefunden habe ist : wie groß sind die Dinger ? Meine Kontrukteuere stehen nämlich auf Antriebe, die inklusive Getriebe die Größe einer Cola-Dose nach Möglichkeit nicht überschreiten ... der sah mir jetzt doch etwas größer aus ...:???:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Heh UG, das ging ja schnell ...
> Ich habe auch gleich mal nachgesehen im Siemens-Online-Katalog. Was ich da nicht gefunden habe ist : wie groß sind die Dinger ? Meine Kontrukteuere stehen nämlich auf Antriebe, die inklusive Getriebe die Größe einer Cola-Dose nach Möglichkeit nicht überschreiten ... der sah mir jetzt doch etwas größer aus ...:???:




Klar, der ist ca. 40 cm lang, abhängig vom Getriebe.
Im Katalog findest du aber alle Maßzeichnungen, da bin ich mir sicher !


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Mai 2007)

Na, 40 cm sind ja schon die Größe von 2 Cola-Dosen. Das wird ein Problem. Ich bin auch mit den Sinamics als Servo's bisher auf wenig Gegenliebe gestossen ...


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2007)

Sieh dir mal die IclA-Servomotore von Berger-Lahr an. Das sind kleine Servos mit Profibusanschluß. Dazu gibts auch Bausteine für die S7.

http://www.berger-lahr.de/index.php?scriptlet=CMS/Content&id=110&language=de


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Mai 2007)

Da werde ich micht nächste Woche mal näher damit beschäftigen ...


----------



## Markus (28 Mai 2007)

http://www.esitron.de/

selber schon erfolgreich eingesetzt, super service!
sind ec´s mit vorsatzgetriebe und busanschluss...


----------



## KompaktAntrieb (6 Juni 2007)

http://www.jvl.dk/default.asp?Action=Details&Item=703

Der Servoantrieb hat eine andere Bauform, falls die zuvor genannten nicht passen.


----------

